# Afternoon



## Johnnyelvis (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello my name is Johnnyelvis, I live in Ipswich and this will be the 4th writing forum I've tried out. (1st one closed down the 2nd was run by a wannabe Joesph Goebbels and the 3rd was run by a gaggle of geese.) I've learnt quite a bit in the time I've been forum hopping but I relaise I've still got a whole load to learn.

I've had 20 short stories published so far, 19 in e-zines and one print job.

Pleased to meet you all.

cheers
JE


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2007)

Johnnyelvis said:


> 2nd was run by a wannabe Joesph Goebbels


Still spouting the same old crap, Johnny.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Johnnyelvis (Aug 11, 2007)

Thought I heard jackboots click clacking....

Hey Bob.


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2007)

You remember those abusive posts you made, Johnny? The ones I deleted? You know, I PMd you and said they were deleted but it wasn't a big deal. Guess what? They suspend people here for that kinda thing.

Click-clack, Johnny.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Blood_Writer (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey, a British Guy.

Welcome :smile:


----------



## Johnnyelvis (Aug 11, 2007)

Ooh, this could be a new game we could play then Bobert. Let's see how indignant you can get in each and every forum I pop up in.


----------



## Johnnyelvis (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello Blood writer, hows things?


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome Johnnyevlis.

Liked your short you posted, Falling in Love with a Dead Boy.  I would recommend people go read it.  Very good.


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2007)

Johnnyelvis said:


> Ooh, this could be a new game we could play then Bobert. Let's see how indignant you can get in each and every forum I pop up in.


Games? Hey, are you going to do that suicide stunt again, Johnny? You know the one, where you pretend to be a nurse posting from Johnny's account because poor Johnny tried to kill himself? Or are you onto new games now? How about the one where you shove loads of spam down someone's email account for a laugh? I'd almost forgotten how much you like games.

I'm curious though. When you asked Joesph Goebbels if you could rejoin his site a couple of weeks ago, would you still have come here if he hadn't said no?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm on my way to read your story.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 11, 2007)

Rob said:


> Games? Hey, are you going to do that suicide stunt again, Johnny? You know the one, where you pretend to be a nurse posting from Johnny's account because poor Johnny tried to kill himself? Or are you onto new games now? How about the one where you shove loads of spam down someone's email account for a laugh? I'd almost forgotten how much you like games.
> 
> I'm curious though. When you asked Joesph Goebbels if you could rejoin his site a couple of weeks ago, would you still have come here if he hadn't said no?
> 
> ...


 

This should be interesting.


----------



## Johnnyelvis (Aug 11, 2007)

Rob, I tried phoning you to sort this out. I don't really want all of this bad blood between us old bean. Is this still your number?

01*********


----------



## Johnnyelvis (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, I suppose I should answer Robs questions. Well, as much as Rob would like to say otherwise the 'stunt' actually happened, and its quite hard for me to be reminded of a time in my life when I was really down and despondent and at serious odds with wanting to care about being alive For Rob to point out so poetically about me having low self esteem problems in a very dark period of my life..........

Me spamming down your account? Guilty as charged. Because I had it on good authority that you were doing the same to me. If I was mistaken, cest la vie.....

And yes, I did ask to join your site a few weeks ago so I could participate in the 200 worders, that was all. You said no, fair enough...


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.

Triq


----------



## Zeitgeist (Aug 11, 2007)

Rob said:


> Games? Hey, are you going to do that suicide stunt again, Johnny? You know the one, where you pretend to be a nurse posting from Johnny's account because poor Johnny tried to kill himself? Or are you onto new games now? How about the one where you shove loads of spam down someone's email account for a laugh? I'd almost forgotten how much you like games.
> 
> I'm curious though. When you asked Joesph Goebbels if you could rejoin his site a couple of weeks ago, would you still have come here if he hadn't said no?
> 
> ...



Someone tried to do that on a forum I run.

I banned him with relish, but I let him post an apology first.


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 11, 2007)

lol Zeit...

TQ


----------



## Baron (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Johnny.  The best way forward is always ahead, don't you think?  Irritating when people try to make you look back over you shoulder, just be careful you don't walk into anything.

Welcome


----------



## Johnnyelvis (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you ever so much for those words Baron. I suppose where ever I go these things will raise their ugly heads now and again. Cest la Vie

I don't think Rob and I shall have any dealings with each other in the future, so I will explore this new forum and see what I can learn from it.


----------



## Baron (Aug 11, 2007)

Look forward to seeing your stuff


----------

